# Spent over 2 grand on Lego this past weekend



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And you thought guitars were G.A.S. inducing. Is there such a thing as L.A.S.?

They were having a promotion where people with a VIP account got double points that you use for cash discounts. Two of the items I bought got me nearly $200 off on their own.

Picked up two of these. One to build and a second one to put aside and sell in a few years. Used the rewards points to pick up a few other sets.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> And you thought guitars were G.A.S. inducing. Is there such a thing as L.A.S.?
> 
> They were having a promotion where people with a VIP account got double points that you use for cash discounts. Two of the items I bought got me nearly $200 off on their own.
> 
> ...


Did you see the titanic model the have ?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you see the titanic model the have ?


Oh yeah...

That's on the list for next year's double rewards week. It doesn't come out until next month though.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

Lego is great. I just recently dug my collection out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

LouisFNCyphre said:


> Lego is great. I just recently dug my collection out.


Depending on what you have, some of those sets have gone waaay up in value. That’s why I bought the second Falcon.

The Millennium Falcon they released in 2007 was originally $499 when it came out. A couple years ago, $7500 was the average price. Since this one came out, the originals have come down in price but they’re still going for up to $5000.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A person can NEVER, I repeat, NEVER, have enough Lego.
When we were in NYC a few years ago, there was a Lego store facing 30 Rockefeller Plaza (the NBC building). Inside, there was a round floor-to-ceiling tower with a movable ladder. The tower contained receptacles, arranged in levels that went around it, with parts of every single colour that Lego made at the time. If you needed parts of a particular colour, you could go there, find the colour in question, and buy the missing parts.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> That's on the list for next year's double rewards week. It doesn't come out until next month though.


I’d be interested but I don’t have the penitence for that


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

This just got delivered today … can’t wait to build it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

fmjohns said:


> This just got delivered today … can’t wait to build it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this in my wish list. I might even have to get that Princeton I've also wanted so I can have doubles. I have the red Strat.....just missing the amp.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

My name is Mark and I am a Legomaniac!

We have a 50 year collection!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

MarkM said:


> My name is Mark and I am a Legomaniac!
> 
> We have a 50 year collection!


Welcome Mark.

I only go back about 10 years but what I lack in longevity, I make up for in enthusiasm.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and I wished they had scaled that Strat up a bit to get the proportions a bit more accurate. The amp could be made any size since it's essentially a block. The Strat needs to be bigger.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

For the record, here are the other sets I picked up.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

We have the same Millenium Falcon and also bought the Slave 1 (Boba Fett). 
They are built on the same scale.

We don't have children so our house is far from being "child proof".  Bye Bye Slave 1.
We will rebuild it eventually.
We learned. Now the office is locked up.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Have you seen the new Titanic build? Looks like the largest build they’ve assembled. 

LEGO Titanic

BTW, the Ecto is fantastic… Santa brought me one last Christmas. I just put together the Bonsai tree… perfect piece of zen on top of a head…


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

my little brother has been collecting for 20 years...i sent him this post to show that gear hounds are well rounded individuals


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow, that Millennium Falcon is huge! Very nice & proportioned too. And that Titanic is well, Titanic. You guys sure are hardcore about this.

Speaking of Star Wars, ever notice how:

Space Ghost (from the 60s cartoon) is probably Han Solo
Space Ghost's power bands are probably "The Force"
The twins Jan & Jace are probably the twins Leia and Luke
Blip is probably Chewbacca
The Phantom Cruiser is probably The Millennium Falcon
Metallus (voiced by the great basso profundo Ted Cassidy who makes James Earl Jones sound like Mini Mouse) is probably Darth Vader
Metallus' triangular shaped Space Armada is probably a Star Destroyer
Space Ghost's Hyperspeed is probably Hyperspace
Nah, it's just a coincidence. Tsk tsk on Lucas.

Anyway, I digress.


----------



## LittleBrother (Oct 19, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> my little brother has been collecting for 20 years...i sent him this post to show that gear hounds are well rounded individuals


LOL....I see your point, big brother, and I must agree with you. But just a tiny clarification: I've really only been collecting since ca. 2017 when my kids gave me my first LEGO set, a Star Wars Y-wing fighter. My collection only makes it _seem_ like I've been collecting longer.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

We know a couple that split up about ten years back. The husband left his wife and kids for some girl he met on a Lego forum. 

I guess they had a good connection.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

LittleBrother said:


> LOL....I see your point, big brother, and I must agree with you. But just a tiny clarification: I've really only been collecting since ca. 2017 when my kids gave me my first LEGO set, a Star Wars Y-wing fighter. My collection only makes it _seem_ like I've been collecting longer.


I think it started when my son got his first set around 5 or 6 years old. As he got older the sets got more complicated, then I started buying too. He still likes it but hasn’t bought any in awhile because of other interests and he’s run out of room. Luckily, I’m always able to find more room. 😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> my little brother has been collecting for 20 years...i sent him this post to show that gear hounds are well rounded individuals


You _really_ oughta’ see my Hot Wheels collection.


----------



## LittleBrother (Oct 19, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> I think it started when my son got his first set around 5 or 6 years old. As he got older the sets got more complicated, then I started buying too. He still likes it but hasn’t bought any in awhile because of other interests and he’s run out of room. Luckily, I’m always able to find more room. 😆


And don't forget that when he leaves home his bedroom becomes your next Lego City!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Shit. I was sorely tempted to get that set for my son (and for myself, too lol). Probably should have done so when I had the chance.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

jdto said:


> Shit. I was sorely tempted to get that set for my son (and for myself, too lol). Probably should have done so when I had the chance.


Which set is that?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I tried ordering the Grand Piano last week on Amazon but having issues with my account. Not that I'm Lego fan per se but thought it might be a cool thing to do with my wife over the holidays.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> ...and I wished they had scaled that Strat up a bit to get the proportions a bit more accurate. The amp could be made any size since it's essentially a block. The Strat needs to be bigger.


They should have just made it a Twin.


----------



## LittleBrother (Oct 19, 2021)

jdto said:


> Shit. I was sorely tempted to get that set for my son (and for myself, too lol). Probably should have done so when I had the chance.


I just noticed that you can buy set 75192 on BRICKLINK from Canadian sellers for under $1000 used or $1100 new (plus shipping of course). No need to spend multiple thousands. FYI. Save some money for guitars and groceries too. Lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

LittleBrother said:


> I just noticed that you can buy set 75192 on BRICKLINK from Canadian sellers for under $1000 used or $1100 new (plus shipping of course). No need to spend multiple thousands. FYI. Save some money for guitars and groceries too. Lol


75192 hasn’t been retired. They’re just waiting for new stock online but some Lego stores have them. I just bought 2 at the Ottawa store 3 days ago. My guess is that one will still be available at least another year or two.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have Lego from around '63 or '64, plus some from every decade since. The old stuff fits with the new stuff I bought a few years ago. The 30+ year old Duplo left home for the grandchild this year. I credit Lego and Meccano for my ability to understand fractions, geometry, proportion, etc well.

Notes and/or rests: whole, half, quarter, eighth, sixteenth.


----------



## LittleBrother (Oct 19, 2021)

That's great what you've applied your LEGO/Meccano knowledge to. Perhaps your name IRL is/should be HoRATIO?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

As kids, my brother and I got stuck with these building blocks.
No lego's for us. 😟


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had a few sets when I was a kid, but never really stuck. My Mum's friend worked at Can Post, and she got me the Tractor/Trailer and the delivery van. I probably still have those at my dads... and then shortly after I got a space themed set.... that was it. My nephew just had his 13th birthday and got a pile of really cool, large sets. I'm sure they were not cheap! I always had fun with Lego, but I never got _in_, to Lego. 
Seeing some of these I can appreciate the interest. Except Larry's knock off set... that looks boring as F*CK!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

2manyGuitars said:


> Which set is that?


The same Falcon set.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Except Larry's knock off set... that looks boring as F*CK!


It was.
But, we did have a large meccano set and two strombecker race sets to compensate.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> It was.
> But, we did have a large meccano set and two strombecker race sets to compensate.


I don't remember the make, but I had a really cool race-car set. Would have been 1978, 79. I learned that at certain points on the track (tight corners) if my opponent was there, and I let up on the trigger, it juiced the other car and sent it spinning. My sister caught on, but my buddies never did. It eventually became a "house-rule" you couldn't do that.

*EDIT!! *

OH!!! MY!! LORD!!! 

This is the exact set!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> As kids, my brother and I got stuck with these building blocks.
> No lego's for us. 😟
> 
> View attachment 384028


Oh, man, I had these absolute, tier-3 Lego copies, most notable for the fact that they were made of flexible plastic, and they were not well-molded, so they would not stay together.

Of course, I would leave toys all over the place, so perhaps this was self-preservation for my parents and their feet.

I was ore into model cars. This could have swayed me, even though there was no way I would have had the patience or skills to handle the electronic mods....or the painting...or clean gluing....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

my kid has a ton of that stuff. Puts it together once than puts it on a shelf.
She doesnt even look at it now that she got ferrets.
it will probably get sold for pennies on the dollar at a garage sale someday.
oh well. toys are not an investment.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I got the Space Shuttle Discovery set about 6 months ago. It's awesome! 

My son is 9 and he's already fallen out with Lego (and pretty much all toys) as video games (Minecraft) have taken over. It made me sad because I loved being able to shop for Lego again when he was a bit younger. I'd start buying/building sets for myself but our house has no room for a Lego collection along with my instrument obsession.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Diablo said:


> my kid has a ton of that stuff. Puts it together once than puts it on a shelf.
> She doesnt even look at it now that she got ferrets.
> it will probably get sold for pennies on the dollar at a garage sale someday.
> oh well. toys are not an investment.


You'd be surprised what used Lego goes for.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

laristotle said:


> As kids, my brother and I got stuck with these building blocks.
> No lego's for us. 😟
> 
> View attachment 384028


OMG my MOM had a set of these from when she was a kid and I played with them when I was a kid! That set is probably still at my parents house in a closet somewhere.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> You'd be surprised what used Lego goes for.


where do you sell it for maximum value?
even without the boxes/instructions?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Diablo said:


> where do you sell it for maximum value?
> even without the boxes/instructions?


Just do a search on your local Kijiji. There's a surprising number of Lego collectors out there. Box and manuals for max value, but if the sets are complete you might be surprised. 

There's also a site called Bricklink where people sell used Lego worldwide.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) I know from the Maker Faires here, that there is an adult Lego enthusiasts club in Ottawa ( Parlugment – The LEGO User's Group of Canada's Capital Region ), and imagine there are similar clubs elsewhere. I'm assuming the "Lego Masters" television show did not come about because Fox thought they'd be taking a huge risk.

2) When we visited the National Museum of Scotland a few years ago, one of the displays was a Lego model of the entire museum. Spectacular, and spectacularly accurate..





Here's the real thing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Was never much into the kits, though there were a few, nothing like what they produce today. I loved the basic blocks to make large scale things, from model train scenery/bridges/etc to architectural design. Replicating our family homes (we moved around a bit) and the cottage was a big thing for me, adding my own additions of course.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> it will probably get sold for pennies on the dollar at a garage sale someday.
> oh well. toys are not an investment.


Don’t do this!
A lot of Lego can sell for close to what you paid for it. Many can sell for more.
The exception is the Lego Friends which was marketed as “girl Lego”. It will still get you more than pennies on the dollar and even some of those sets can get you back close to what you paid.

Once a set is out of production, you’ll get the buyers who are kicking themselves that they missed out and will pay up to get it. When my son was younger and would get a bunch of gift cards and cash at Christmas, he’d save them up to get a big set ($100 to $200). My wife was a little hesitant about him “spending $150 on a toy” until I showed her sold listings on ebay. The Batman Arkham Asylum set that he got on sale for $169 was selling used for almost that on eBay, only a year or so after being retired.

In fact, I just looked now and opened sets have been selling recently for $150 to $200 US and sealed sets are fetching $250 to $300 US.

My son has a lot of Star Wars and super hero stuff so he’ll likely make a profit when we sell it (I kept all the boxes).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> where do you sell it for maximum value?
> even without the boxes/instructions?





Powdered Toast Man said:


> Just do a search on your local Kijiji. There's a surprising number of Lego collectors out there. Box and manuals for max value, but if the sets are complete you might be surprised.
> 
> There's also a site called Bricklink where people sell used Lego worldwide.


Sorry, these popped up while I was typing my lengthy reply above.

If you want the “no fuss, no muss” then yeah, kijiji or Marketplace. The specialty sites _may_ get a bit more money but might be a bit more work. Mind you, there are a lot of local buyers who also don’t want the hassle of those sites who will prefer to buy through the local classifieds so maybe it balances out.

And sometimes even the “lesser” sets might sell quick because it may have some pieces that only came in a certain colour and only in that set. Guys that do custom Lego will buy it just for pieces. Even loose lego can go between $5 and $10 per pound.

So it depends how much work you’re willing to do. If you sell as complete sets (even without box or manual) you’ll get more than a Rubbermaid tote full of bricks. But that tote can still get you way more than pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

2manyGuitars said:


> And you thought guitars were G.A.S. inducing. Is there such a thing as L.A.S.?
> 
> They were having a promotion where people with a VIP account got double points that you use for cash discounts. Two of the items I bought got me nearly $200 off on their own.
> 
> ...


I just picked up the same set this weekend! I got mine from Amazon though, had no idea we had a Lego store in Ottawa ... I'll need to make my way down there some time and check it out.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I just picked up the same set this weekend! I got mine from Amazon though, had no idea we had a Lego store in Ottawa ... I'll need to make my way down there some time and check it out.


So if you sign up for the free Lego VIP program, you get points for everything you buy on the Lego website or in the Lego store.

I bought the Millennium Falcon last month and got 4500 points which is good for $45 off. Then I saw they were doing double points so they said they would “return it” and I could buy it again and get 9000 points for a $90 credit.

I wanted to get a second one anyway and that was the kick in the ass I needed. By the time I got both and a couple smaller sets, I had enough to get the Ecto for free.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Brennan said:


> I just picked up the same set this weekend! I got mine from Amazon though, had no idea we had a Lego store in Ottawa ... I'll need to make my way down there some time and check it out.


There's a Lego* club*, but I don't think there is a specific Lego *store*. Of course, now that the kids are grown up, I don't look for those things, so maybe there is one. Best selection used to be Toys R Us, and the Playvalue store that used to be on Carling and has now moved way out near Carp.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Brennan said:


> I just picked up the same set this weekend! I got mine from Amazon though, had no idea we had a Lego store in Ottawa ... I'll need to make my way down there some time and check it out.





mhammer said:


> There's a Lego* club*, but I don't think there is a specific Lego *store*. Of course, now that the kids are grown up, I don't look for those things, so maybe there is one. Best selection used to be Toys R Us, and the Playvalue store that used to be on Carling and has now moved way out near Carp.


Yes, there’s an official Lego Store at the Rideau Center.
If you’re shopping on the Lego site, you can check to see if an item is available in store. There are several items that have been out of stock online for weeks/months that Rideau has. The Falcon, for example.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ah, haven't been there in ages. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Depending on what you have, some of those sets have gone waaay up in value. That’s why I bought the second Falcon.
> 
> The Millennium Falcon they released in 2007 was originally $499 when it came out. A couple years ago, $7500 was the average price. Since this one came out, the originals have come down in price but they’re still going for up to $5000.


I've got a bunch of Star Wars fighters: TIE fighter, interceptor and Vader's X1, a shuttle, a few rebel fighters, Slave I, etc. I really ought to get liquidating some of them.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I got the Space Shuttle Discovery set about 6 months ago. It's awesome!
> 
> My son is 9 and he's already fallen out with Lego (and pretty much all toys) as video games (Minecraft) have taken over. It made me sad because I loved being able to shop for Lego again when he was a bit younger. I'd start buying/building sets for myself but our house has no room for a Lego collection along with my instrument obsession.


With any luck it'll be a hobby that comes and goes. Video games can be fun, but they can also be very unfulfilling, sometimes playing with real things is funner.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty sure I have an unopened Lego tabletop hockey game somewhere. Maybe Gary Bettman could learn something from it.


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm currently working on the Discovery orbiter that I got for my birthday. My kid is into Lego though his nerdy dad mostly gets him Star Wars themed stuff which he likes. He likes being beside me for the orbiter build, and playing with it. That Falcon is nuts, as is the Star Destroyer.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

How long do you guys think it will take for a certain guitar company to send a cease and desist to Disney +? LOL I just was told this and Googled it....
Boba Fett's Family Crest


----------

